# Self Portrait



## smoke665 (Sep 28, 2019)

Decided I'm going to do a little bow hunting this year so, thought I better check out my gear. Looks like the Camo still fits.


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 28, 2019)

Good shot, you are very good looking......


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 28, 2019)

Jeff15 said:


> Good shot, you are very good looking......



Thanks Jeff, been working out getting ready for deer season.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 28, 2019)

Not nearly so frightening as the post title led me to expect!


----------



## ronlane (Sep 28, 2019)

Nominated Photo of the Month.

Love this one Smoke.


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 28, 2019)

ronlane said:


> Nominated Photo of the Month.
> 
> Love this one Smoke.



Gee Ron I kinda thought the overalls made me look fat, but thanks for the nomination.


----------



## ronlane (Sep 28, 2019)

smoke665 said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > Nominated Photo of the Month.
> ...



Nope, no barrel distortion on that image. (Or did you fix that in LR?)


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 29, 2019)

ronlane said:


> smoke665 said:
> 
> 
> > ronlane said:
> ...



A little embarssed to admit that I used the warp tool in Ps to trim just a little off the belly.


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 29, 2019)

Cool pic and the Army wants a word with you on that camo.


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 29, 2019)

K9Kirk said:


> Cool pic and the Army wants a word with you on that camo.



It was to hot for the insulated camo boots that complete it


----------



## zulu42 (Sep 29, 2019)

I love this. I keep showing everybody


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 29, 2019)

zulu42 said:


> I love this. I keep showing everybody



LOL, thank you.


----------



## CherylL (Sep 29, 2019)

Too funny!  Can't wait to see your winter cammo.


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 29, 2019)

CherylL said:


> Too funny!  Can't wait to see your winter cammo.



It's pretty "cool". LOL


----------



## Photo Lady (Sep 29, 2019)

Nice Boots lol


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 29, 2019)

Photo Lady said:


> Nice Boots lol



Boots and jeans must be broken in properly for real comfort.


----------



## edsland (Sep 30, 2019)

I hope the boots don't give you away


----------



## Photo Lady (Sep 30, 2019)

smoke665 said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > Nice Boots lol
> ...


I agree.. but they need a body..lol


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 30, 2019)

Photo Lady said:


> smoke665 said:
> 
> 
> > Photo Lady said:
> ...



It was there, the Camo was doing it's job really well.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 30, 2019)

Best looking pic of you yet!


----------



## Ron Evers (Sep 30, 2019)

I used to look like you but age has taken it's toll.


----------



## eja (Oct 1, 2019)

smoke665 said:


> Decided I'm going to do a little bow hunting this year so, thought I better check out my gear. Looks like the Camo still fits.
> 
> View attachment 180120



Very good humour.  I'm still laughing.


----------



## idle (Oct 1, 2019)

35mm panorama pinhole camera shot for World Pinhole Day a few years back


----------

